# (H-Die Nachtwache) 25er Raidgilde MUHTRIX sucht Verstärkung!



## TheDwee (11. Juni 2013)

Willkommen in der MUHTRIX.

 Die MUHTRIX rekrutiert für ihren 25er Raidkader! Das ist deine letzte Chance! Danach gibt es kein zurück! Nimm die blaue Pille - die Geschichte endet, du wachst auf deiner Weide auf! Nimm die rote Pille und du folgst uns in die MUHTRIX.

 Unsere Raidtage: Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Sonntag, von 19.00 Uhr bis 22.00 Uhr.

 MUHTRIX ist eine Gilde die sich auf den 25er Content fokussiert.

 Wir bieten:

 - Erfolg/Progressorientiertes Raiden
- Kontinuität und vorausschauende Gilden/Raid-Planung
- Eine Raidleitung mit mehrjähriger Erfahrung
 - Ein funktionierendes Loot-Vergabe System
 - Ein harmonisches Gildenleben mit einem stabilen Kern an Spielern
 - PVE und PVP orientierte Spieler
- Eine ausgewogene Balance aus Spaß und Konzentration

 Das solltest du mitbringen:

 Du besitzt absolute Konzentrationsfähigkeit für die Dauer des Raids
&#8226; Kritikfähigkeit ist ein Muss! Dramakühe finden bei uns keine Weide.
&#8226; Du beherrscht deinen Charakter überdurchschnittlich, so dass du schnell in den Raid-Progress integriert werden kannst
&#8226; Du kennst Boss-Taktiken vorab, bzw. bist auch gewillt dich mit ihnen ausgiebig auseinanderzusetzen
&#8226; Deine Taschen sind bei Raids immer mit dem richtigen Buff-Food, Flask, Equip… gefüllt
&#8226; Dein Equip ist optimal gesockelt/verzaubert und entsprechende Glyphen eingesetzt
&#8226; Du hast umfangreiche Erfahrung im vergangenen Raid-Content sammeln können

 Initialbewerbungen gegenüber sind wir grundsätzlich aufgeschlossen.

 Meldet euch Ingame bei Cocasoda, Dweezi, Alashondra

Derzeit sind noch alle Klassen gesucht!!  Ihr seid Spielerisch und Geartechnisch Ready für 25er Raid dann bewerbt euch und nutzt die Chance!!!!



http://www.muhtrix.com/



.


----------



## TheDwee (18. Juni 2013)

/push


Außer DK alle Klassen gesucht!



http://www.muhtrix.com/


----------



## TheDwee (27. Juni 2013)

/push


Außer DK alle Klassen gesucht!



http://www.muhtrix.com/


----------



## TheDwee (19. Juli 2013)

/push


----------



## TheDwee (7. August 2013)

/push



Suchen dringend für unseren 25er Raid  !!!

1 Baum
1 DK ( Tankspecc )
1 Schurke


http://www.muhtrix.com/recruiting/


----------

